# Preferences?



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

I hesitate to ask this because the answers will obviously be very personal, but I'll jump in anyway!  If anyone has already bought an Oberon cover, as well as an M-Edge, do they prefer one over the other?  I refer to the feel of it, the weight, the workmanship and the security of the darling Kindle within it.  I like to carry it in my purse, thus the weight and thickness would be important.  There's a substantial difference in price and I wonder if one is more desirable than the other.  Any feedback is welcome!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gail said:


> I hesitate to ask this because the answers will obviously be very personal, but I'll jump in anyway! If anyone has already bought an Oberon cover, as well as an M-Edge, do they prefer one over the other? I refer to the feel of it, the weight, the workmanship and the security of the darling Kindle within it. I like to carry it in my purse, thus the weight and thickness would be important. There's a substantial difference in price and I wonder if one is more desirable than the other. Any feedback is welcome!


I owned two M-edge covers and was crazy about both of them and then I got the chance to be an Oberon beta tester and haven't looked back. I have the Hokusai Wave in navy and I love it. I use it with the velcro attachments. I can do everything with the Oberon I could with the M-edge, ie, fold the cover back, fit in my purse, etc. The difference is...with the M-edge covers, I switched back and forth. With the Oberon...this is it. I have given one M-edge to a friend and will probably give the other one to my son.

Anyone who knows me knows I really, really loved my M-edge covers so for me to switch allegiance was enormous.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Speedy reply...thanks!  It will be interesting to see whether that will be the general consensus.  I'm still not ready to make a decision, so I'll wait to hear from a few more and hang in there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gail said:


> I hesitate to ask this because the answers will obviously be very personal, but I'll jump in anyway! If anyone has already bought an Oberon cover, as well as an M-Edge, do they prefer one over the other? I refer to the feel of it, the weight, the workmanship and the security of the darling Kindle within it. I like to carry it in my purse, thus the weight and thickness would be important. There's a substantial difference in price and I wonder if one is more desirable than the other. Any feedback is welcome!


Gail--

Welcome to the Kindleboards! Leslie really, really loved her M-edge covers, so the fact that she went to the Oberon tells you something. The Oberon is a bit heavier. I've got the velcro on my Oberon, very secure. If you go to the Oberon site, you can watch a video where the demonstrator is vigorously shaking the Kindle in the open Oberon cover with corners and it stays in.

And the Oberon is sooooo beautiful.

Betsy


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the red M-Edge cover and the Oberon's Tree of Life with the velcro. I was also a beta tester for the Oberon cover. I love the M-Edge cover but since I got the Oberon cover, I'm only using the Oberon's. I carry my kindle with me to everywhere also. The Oberon cover is a bit heavier, I think about 4 oz than the M-Edge cover. I hardly take out my kindle from the cover. The Oberon's cover is much nicer and I like the feel of the leather. Before I beta tested the Oberon cover, I pre-ordered the new M-Edge cover but I know I'll be using the Oberon cover so I cancelled the order.

Shizu


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm slowly being convinced - you guys are great!  Keep those cards and letter coming!


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I was close to purchasing the Oberon cover with corners until I saw that you needed to take the Kindle out to access the USB port.  Do you need to pull the Kindle out of the M-Edge cover to access the port?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Boston said:


> I was close to purchasing the Oberon cover with corners until I saw that you needed to take the Kindle out to access the USB port. Do you need to pull the Kindle out of the M-Edge cover to access the port?


No.

But I also have the Oberon with velcro so of course, I have access to everything. I was very anti-velcro then got the beta test the cover. If I was buying a new one for myself today, I would choose the velcro option.

L


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks Leslie...admittedly, I am having a hard time with the thought of putting Velcro on my Kindle.  They really are beautiful though.  

My other wish is a cover with a built in light, so I may wait to see what people have to say about the new M-Edge light coming out before deciding.  My big wish is for a cover with a built in LightWedge light like Sony has for the 505...but that seems far off.  There have been times when I've wanted to use my Kindle in less optimal lighting and not had my mighty brite on me.  

Fortunately, my original cover holds my Kindle just fine so I can be patient


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Boston said:


> Thanks Leslie...admittedly, I am having a hard time with the thought of putting Velcro on my Kindle. They really are beautiful though.
> 
> My other wish is a cover with a built in light, so I may wait to see what people have to say about the new M-Edge light coming out before deciding. My big wish is for a cover with a built in LightWedge light like Sony has for the 505...but that seems far off. There have been times when I've wanted to use my Kindle in less optimal lighting and not had my mighty brite on me.
> 
> Fortunately, my original cover holds my Kindle just fine so I can be patient


To be honest, the velcro is not on my Kindle, it is on the skin I put on my Kindle. But it holds just fine. No problems at all.

L


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Boston said:


> Fortunately, my original cover holds my Kindle just fine so I can be patient


Yeah, I remember when I said that!! I was just fine with it for 7 months, then got obsessed about the new m-edge. I like the Oberon ones a lot, but for some reason still swayed over to the green m-edge. I also ordered the e-luminator (won't be in until mid-late december), so obviously I don't have either in my hands yet, but I'll definitely report back when I get them.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

I also was one of the beta testers.  I weighed the Oberon cover with the original Amazon Kindle cover.  The Oberon was just 2 ounces heavier than the original cover.  Hardly even noticable!  And it is SOOOO beautiful!


----------



## khttk98 (Nov 18, 2008)

I now own two m-edge covers and one oberon.  I have both the older m edge and the new red one.  My Oberon arrived yesterday and by far it is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen.  I got the one with velcro and I like it just fine.  The Oberon is very sturdy and just a work of art.  My first m edge is great too.  I do notice the problem with the little piece that slides in to keep it secure and I kept the little foam piece in there when I closed it for extra screen protection.  The red m edge I have not used yet and would love to pass it on to someone that is interested.  I hung on to it just in case but now that the oberon is here that's not going to happen.  It won't be coming out of the Oberon!  The red m edge is more a patent leather as well, kind of shiny but still pretty.  It's personal preference but I would say that if you can afford the Oberon it is by far the one you should have!

Holly


----------

